# Ariens ST350 Model 932004



## 81f100

Hello all thanks for this great forum. Need help to identify what year this blower was made. It has a Tecunseh 3.5 Hp H3545515L , Serial #92910. Any help would be appreciated. Was given to be by a neighbor and it runs and looks great. I plan on doing some minor refurbishing.


----------



## usmcgrunt

Hello and welcome to Hobby Talk.The first number of the serial number indicates the year of manufacture.The 9 in your serial# (9)2910 shows it to be made in 69,79,89 or 99.By looking at Scotts Ariens site,your model (932004) was made in 1979 and has a point type ignition system.
Below are some links to help you maintain that great old snow blower.

Snow Blower Parts List-
http://apache.ariens.com/manuals/PM-32-78.pdf

Engine Service Manual-
http://www.barrettsmallengine.com/manual/tecumsehlheadmanual.pdf

Tecumseh H35-45515l parts list-
http://www.partstree.com/parts/?lc=tecumseh&mn=H35-45515L&dn=1023145515L-EN

Good Ariens History Site-
http://gold.mylargescale.com/scottychaos/Ariens/


----------



## 81f100

*1979 Ariens snothro ST350*

Thanks so much for the answer. Great sites too.


----------

